# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Πώς σας ξεκινάει μια κρίση πανικού

## Thodor68

Καλημέρα ομάδα εμένα ξεκινάει από μουδιάσματα χέρια πόδια δάχτυλα εξάψεις και υπερκινητικότητα ...άλλες φορές με έκτακτες και πόνους στους μυς

----------


## Marilou

Καλημερα!

Ταχυκαρδία,μούδιασμα και αν το αφεισω σε ταραχή και τρέμουλο το οποίο είναι και το τελευταιο που φεύγει ....

----------


## Thodor68

Εμένα άλλες φορές μούδιασμα πηγούνι πόνο στο στέρνο κλασσικά και υπερένταση και αυτά τα συμπτώματα έχω

----------


## Marilou

> Εμένα άλλες φορές μούδιασμα πηγούνι πόνο στο στέρνο κλασσικά και υπερένταση και αυτά τα συμπτώματα έχω


Πριν καταλάβω ότι ήταν κρίση τα είχα και εγώ όλα αυτά και ακόμα χειρότερα....

Είχα κάνει μαγνητικές εγκεφάλου ,αυχένα ,αιματολογικες τα πάντα ...Όταν καταλήξαμε πλέον ότι προερχόταν από έλλειψη βιταμινών και βρίσκοντας την αιτία που πυροδοτούσε όλο αυτό ,τότε μόνο κατάφερα να την κοντρολάρω.
Όχι ότι περνάει ,απλά μαθαίνεις να την ελέγχεις μέσα από την ψυχοθεραπεια και φυσικά την φροντίδα της σωματικής σου υγείας, που πλέον και τα δυο πρέπει να υπάρχουν ταυτόχρονα για να μπορέσει να λειτουργήσει αποτελεσματικά όλο αυτό.

----------


## Thodor68

Έχω κάνει καρδιολογικα μαγνητικές 
Έχω πάει και σε εφημερεύον κλασσικά μια σειρά από όλα 
Άλλοτε μου περνάει γρήγορα σχετικά ξεχνιέμαι άλλοτε μου κρατάει ώρες όλο αυτοβ

----------


## Marilou

> Έχω κάνει καρδιολογικα μαγνητικές 
> Έχω πάει και σε εφημερεύον κλασσικά μια σειρά από όλα 
> Άλλοτε μου περνάει γρήγορα σχετικά ξεχνιέμαι άλλοτε μου κρατάει ώρες όλο αυτοβ


Πρέπει να βρεις την αίτια που στο προκαλεί. Μπορεί να είναι κάτι επιφανειακό, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και κάτι πολύ πιο παλιό και βρήκε έδαφος τώρα να αναπτυχθεί.

Εγώ πλέον το ξέρω ,με το πρώτο ερέθισμα το περιμένω και είμαι έτοιμη να μην το αφεισω να με ταλαιπωρεί πολλές ώρες ...Όσο το αφήνεις δυναμώνει και όσο δυναμώνει εκείνο άλλο τόσο ευάλωτος γίνεσαι εσύ.

----------


## Kiss

Καλησπερα παιδια. Μου ξεκιναει απο μουδιασμα στον αυχενα που επεκετεινεται στα χερια ταχυκαρδια και ταση για λιποθυμια.... Καποιες φιρες το ελεγχω καποιες..... Με ελεγχει αυτο!!

----------


## Geo12

Καλησπερα. Μου ξεκινάει απο ζάλη, ατονία, Έκτακτες, τάση λιποθυμίας, ανυσηχια και Τωρα τελευταία πονο στο στέρνο (εχω κανει όλες τις σχετικές εξετάσεις, και δεν έχω κατι).
Εχω έλλειψη β 12 kai D. Πιστεύω οφειλεται στο οτι δεν κάνει καλη απορρόφηση τα στομαχι μου, λογο αγχωτικων καταστάσεων που εχουν γινει ποια καθημερινές. Και οχι μη επαρκους πρόσληψης.

----------


## Thodor68

Τελικά είμαστε αρκετά άτομα κρίσεις πανικού άγχους και τα συναφή

----------


## george1520

Σας έχει τύχει να μην μπορείτε να πείτε κάποιες λέξεις; Να μην σας έρχονται στο μυαλό; Να θέλετε να μιλήσετε αλλά να μην σας βγαίνει η φωνή; Ήταν η χειρότερη κρίση πανικού που έχω πάθει.

----------


## Thodor68

Ναι νομίζω ότι δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω εγώ....
Επίσης μου ξεκινάει με Κοκκιναδα στο πρόσωπο και έκτακτες...

----------


## Thodor68

Κρισαρα παιδιά χθες 
Ιδρωνα για 15 λεπτά περίπου μέχρι που έρχομαι σπίτι κοιτάω τον καθρέφτη και νόμιζα ότι ήμουν κόκκινος 
Περνώ πίεση (φόβος εδώ )
Και είδα 13.5 η μεγάλη κανονικά έχω 12 με 12.5 άντε 13 με νεύρα 
Η μικρή χθες είναι 9 κανονικά έχω 7 με 8
Και οι παλμοί μου ήταν 121 ....(που κανονικά παλμούς έχω 80 85 άντε 90 με λίγο στρες μετά την δουλειά κτλ κτλ )
Μετά από 20 λεπτά το πολύ περίπου ηρέμησα και έπεφτε και η πίεση ....
Έχω κοιτάξει καρδιά κτλ κτλ καρδιογράφημα τριπλεξ όλα οκ αλλά οι αρρυθμίες έρχονται που και που

----------


## Dimos80

https://ikariada2.blogspot.com/2020/...st_26.html?m=1 Η πρώτη κρίση πανικού πριν 16 χρόνια

----------


## Thodor68

Το διάβασα το άρθρο δύσκολο ....

----------


## kriti28

ωραίο θέμα

πριν το "big bang" υπάρχει αλληλουχία αρνητικών σκέψεων και ένας τιτάνιος αγώνας μεταξύ αισιόδοξου-απαισιοδοξου εαυτού.
π.χ. τελευταία φορά που με έπιασε μέσα σε αεροπλάνο ο εσωτερικός διάλογος

απαισιόδοξος εαυτός : το αεροπλάνο είναι γεμάτο , θα σε πιάσει κρίση πανικού και δεν υπάρχει διαφυγή.

αισιόδοξος : δε παθαίνεις τπτ και να πάθεις θα σου περάσει

απισιόδοξος : θα το πάθεις και δεν υπάρχει διέξοδο είσαι σε πτήση που θα πας?

συνεχίζει η "εσωτερική πάλη" παρέα με μικρή ταχυπαλμία...

απαισιόδοξος : ήδη σε έχει πιάσει και δεν έχεις και αγχολυτικό μαζί σου...

ξεφέυγει η κατάσταση και ξεκινάει μια αλληλουχία αρνητικών σκέψεων με όλα τα προσωπικά προβλήματα , ο απαισιόδοξος έχει κερδίσει για τα καλά και μου αρχίζει ένα κατεβατο με τα προβλήματα μου (εργασιακά , προσωπικα , οικογενειακα , όλα...)

μετά ξεκινησε το πάρτυ

αίσθημα ότι η καρδία μου είναι μικρή σα καρύδι και χτυπάει ασταμάτητα...δυσκολία στην αναπνοή...ιδρώτας
αποπραγματοποίηση σαν μεταθανάτεια εμπειρία ένα πράγμα...να βλέπω τα πράγματα μέσα στο αεροπλάνο "μακρόστενα" σα να κοιτάζω μέσα από κυάλια...(ούτε LSD να είχα πάρει)

να μην μπορώ να μιλήσω και να προσπαθώ να μη με καταλάβουν.

δε ξέρω πόση ώρα το έπαθα.

μετά ευτυχώς μου πέρασε , και συνήθως όταν μου περνάει με πλημυρίζει ένα συναίσθημα συσωρευμένης εφορίας...το οποίο όμως μπορεί να ξαναγυρίσει τούμπα και να σκάσει σε κρίση...

δε ξέρω που πατάει όλο αυτό...ιδεοψυχαναγκασμός?? κατάθλιψη?? κάτι χειρότερο??

το καλό είναι ότι με πιάνει σπάνια πλέον αλλά όλο στριφογυρίζει...τώρα με το trittico έχει μειωθει κατά πολύ και πάντα στην τσέπη το xanax για παν ενδεχομενο...

----------


## Atrotos

> Καλησπερα. Μου ξεκινάει απο ζάλη, ατονία, Έκτακτες, τάση λιποθυμίας, ανυσηχια και Τωρα τελευταία πονο στο στέρνο (εχω κανει όλες τις σχετικές εξετάσεις, και δεν έχω κατι).
> Εχω έλλειψη β 12 kai D. Πιστεύω οφειλεται στο οτι δεν κάνει καλη απορρόφηση τα στομαχι μου, λογο αγχωτικων καταστάσεων που εχουν γινει ποια καθημερινές. Και οχι μη επαρκους πρόσληψης.


Πιστεύω ότι το προσεγγίζεις πολύ σωστά. Ο οργανισμός μας όταν εκκρίνει μεγάλη ποσότητα ορμόνης κτλ λόγω άγχους δεν λειτουργεί αποτελεσματικά όσον αφορά την απορρόφηση κτλ. Πολλές φορές λόγω άγχους υπάρχει και μεγάλη κινητικότητα στο έντερο και αποβάλει τις τροφές πριν αυτές απορροφηθούν.

----------


## Atrotos

Η κρίση πανικού δεν έχει σε όλους τα ίδια συμπτώματα. Εμένα με πιάνει ζάλη, αστάθεια, ατονία. Αυτά είναι σε πρώτο στάδιο. Εάν δεν καθησυχασω το θηρίο θα συνεχίσει με τρέμουλο, ταχυκαρδία και καλή διάθεση. Φυσικά τότε ξεκινάει και η εφίδρωση. Ο καλυτερος τρόπος αντιμετώπισης είναι να το δεχτούμε..είναι πιστεύω από γενετικό και πυροδοτείται σε αγχωδεις καταστάσεις. Ένας καλός ψυχολόγος σε συνδυασμό με κατάλληλη φαρμακευτική αγωγή πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει αλλά είναι δική μας η ευθύνη καθώς πρέπει μόνοι μας να το αλλάξουμε. ..

----------


## Thodor68

Εμένα άλλες φορές κρύα χέρια και πόδια και εξάψεις στο πρόσωπο

----------


## athena21

Καλησπέρα.Εγώ συνήθως έχω δύσπνοια,μούδιασμα,εφίδρωσ η,ταχυκαρδία, έντονη αίσθηση οτι θα πεθάνω ή οτι θα πάθω κάτι πολύ κακό και έντονη επιθυμία να φύγω από το σημείο που βρίσκομαι.Τις δυο τελευταίες φορές που μ'έπιασε είχα και ζαλάδα.Κάποιες άλλες και τρέμουλο.Την πρώτη φόρα που μ'επιασε νόμιζα οτι είχα κάτι παθολογικό αλλά ύστερα από εξετασεις(αίματος,καρδιογρ άφημα,εγκεφαλογράφημα) που έκανα και βγήκαν καθαρές διαπιστώθηκε οτι είναι ψυχολογικό.Και στη συνέχεια όταν έπαθα κατάθλιψη έκανα εξετάσεις για τον θυροειδή και μου βρηκαν πρόβλημα.

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν εχω προβλημα με κρισεις πανικου, αλλα ειχα μερικες φορες ισως κανα 4αρι φορες δεν ξερω. Η γη να με καταπιει να μην υπαρχω ηταν και να χαθουν ολοι απο τριγυρω μου να μη με βλεπουν σε αυτη την κατασταση.

----------


## antaveri

> ωραίο θέμα
> 
> πριν το "big bang" υπάρχει αλληλουχία αρνητικών σκέψεων και ένας τιτάνιος αγώνας μεταξύ αισιόδοξου-απαισιοδοξου εαυτού.
> π.χ. τελευταία φορά που με έπιασε μέσα σε αεροπλάνο ο εσωτερικός διάλογος
> 
> απαισιόδοξος εαυτός : το αεροπλάνο είναι γεμάτο , θα σε πιάσει κρίση πανικού και δεν υπάρχει διαφυγή.
> 
> αισιόδοξος : δε παθαίνεις τπτ και να πάθεις θα σου περάσει
> 
> ...


Λες και το εγραψα εγω..... Μα ακριβως ολα ιδια...

----------


## kriti28

Ευτυχως εχει καιρο να με πιασει.
Αυτη η κατασταση ειναι πολυ δυσαρεστη και εφιαλτικη. Αν δεν την εχει περασει καποιος δε θα την καταλαβει.

----------


## Skiouros8

Η κριση πανικου ειναι ολιγολεπτη και εχει συγκεκριμενα συμπτωματα. Η κριση αγχους εχει πιο γενικα.

Εγω εχω ταχυπαλμια εντονη (σε μια περιπτωση φορουσα χολτερ και ειχα 160 παλμους), φοβο, αισθημα οτι σβηνω, ζαλη και μουδιασματα.

----------


## Gia66

Ξεκινάει με ταχυκαρδία η οποία δυναμώνει ,σκέψεις ότι θα πεθάνω ,θα κατάρρευσω,γενικά ότι σκέψη άσχημη μπορει να έρθει στο μυαλό μου εκείνη την ώρα θα με κάνει να τα χάσω,έντονη δύσπνοια και κάψιμο στο στήθος.Τελευταια με πιανουν βράδυ και βγαίνω έξω στο κρύο με το αμανικο και ξυπόλητη για να απασχολήσω το μυαλό μου με το κρύο και όχι με αυτό που μου συμβαίνει.Οταν σταματάει νιώθω λες και έχω κάνει γυμναστική...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εχω περασει άπειρες κρισεις πανικού.Θα σου περιγραψω πως ξεκινούσαν μερικες απο αυτες.Στη πρώτη κριση που επαθα δε μπορούσα να παρω βαθιά ανασα,ενιωθα να μου κόβεται.Στη δευτερη κρίση ενιωθα τους παλμούς μου δυνατά και το αιμα μου να καίει και να κανει κύκλους μεσα στο σώμα μου...Στη τριτη κρίση ανέβασα 180 παλμους καθιστή και είχα και έκτακτες και πλέον οταν με πιανει κρισει παθαίνω ιλίγγους.Ααα επίσης σε κάποιες κρίσεις μουδιαζς και το στομα...Αυτα απο κρισεις.

----------


## trelameni

Εμένα αυτο που με πιανει ειναι οταν χρειαστει να παω καπου μονη μου και να περιμενω σε ουρα.αυτοματα με πιανει λαχανιασμα,ζαλη και ασταθεια.δεν εχω καταληξει αν ειναι ομως κριση πανικου ή αγοραφοβια.βεβαια μου εχει τυχει μεσα στο σπιτι χωρις να υπαρχει καποια αιτια να με πιασει ταχυκαρδια,ζαλη,τρεμουλο και να αισθανομαι τοση ζεστη λες και καθομαι μπροστα σε τζακι.

----------

